# 04/52 Schwinn World - 21” Frame - SA 3 Speed - Coach Green



## rennfaron

I made a post recently on a 1950 World that was super nice condition. I was able to come across another one a little younger but just a nice. I generally don’t try and go after two of the same type models so close together in years, but the condition and the story noted below really pushed me to bring this one home.

Somewhat interesting story on this one… Last year I came across a really nice late 50s ladies Traveler that was in outstanding condition. I ended up working with the seller to get it shipped here from Grand Rapids MI. In the process of talking with them they said they buy estates and this bike was part of that purchase. They had an estate sale recently to move the contents of the home and no one ended up getting the bike so they posted it online. They also said too bad I wasn’t at the estate sale because there was an even nicer “green one.” I asked if they could send me a pic (first pic below) and thought wow, that is an early World in pristine condition! An obvious his/hers set that got split up. And that was that. I got the ladies Traveler and moved on, thinking there are still super nice early lightweights still out there...

Fast forward a year and I am looking around like I always do and saw a very nice early green World pop up. I initially didn't realize this was the same area as the blue ladies Traveler but the bike looked very familiar. I looked back at the image the sellers had sent, connected the dots on the location, and it was the same bike. I reached out to the seller of this bike, told him the story, he confirmed the details and we worked the deal out. The bike just arrived today. The his/hers bike that was together for 64-ish years is back together. I will post the blue Traveler soon.

*Update* - I looked back at my conversation with the estate seller and it is a his/hers but slightly different than your typical husband/wife scenario. This was a father and daughter bike. The seller wrote, "We also had this bike (the bike shown here), which was her dad's. I am guessing, also in mint condition but sold it at the estate sale. The lady was born in 1948, her parents were older, only child, dad was a realtor and mom was a teacher, so they had money. Everything she owned was well preserved and immaculate. She kept every toy and doll she had as a child. Even a lot of the furniture has been in the family forever. She was also a school teacher and never married. She was a hoarder (not the dirty one like on tv) and collector but just had way more stuff than she ever used, most of it stored away in the basement or closets and drawers."

The World model started in 1950 along with its more expensive, big brother the World Traveler. The World was the base model of all the lightweights at the time, but still a killer bike. The World model was discontinued at the end of 1953 and started back up again in 1955 for a short period and was again discontinued, and this time for good (as far as the 1950s style bikes go). The racer took over as the new low end lightweight model for Schwinn.

Overview:

I will try not to repeat the same stuff as the 1950 World I have, so go look there for more details.
Overall a lot of the metal seems to have a light layer of grime/dirt/rust that easily comes off. The paint is in amazing condition, as well as the decals.
The paint is a dark opaque green. I typically don't go for schwinn greens, but I have to admit that in person this one is growing on me.
The condition of these decals are insane. I am really surprised how well these have held up.
I was pretty sure by this late in 1952 that the New World head badge had transitioned to the winged head badge, but it might be the case that the lower end model kep it going for a little longer. This was the case for the oval grips as well, as the racer (what replaced the World as the base model lightweight) had them into the early 60s (nuts).
By 1952/53, Schwinn had already moved onto using another stem style. This type ran on the lightweights until the late 50s.
This shifter/hub setup is a 3 speed Sturmey Archer found on all the upper end models of the era. This was an option for the World. Like the 1950 World, you almost never ever, ever see the paint infill still intact on these. The shifter face plate art is slightly different than the earlier World and different infill paint scheme. You also almost never see the braided cloth housings still in this condition. Most are toast by now.
Grips are slightly different than the early model. You have to look close but the subtle changes are there. Grips will clean up really well, that is just grime/dirt on there.
The brooks saddle is very similar to the earlier World but does not have the stamp in the side.
Same wheel setup as the earlier World.
Pedals are Wald 64s which are different than what I typically see. These look original to the bike and very similar to the “Schwinn Approved” style that you normally see on these. I wonder if it was a supply issue...
Bike tag reads E.G.R (East Grand Rapids)
Serial – B85919, SA hub reads 52 / 8
(The bike shop busted the rear fender screw when taking it off. I got another one!)
Enjoy!

Some other bikes I have posted:

1943 New World
1950 World
1954 Collegiate
1955 World
1959 Traveler
1962 Traveler
(First pic is from the seller of the blue Traveler (in the background) a year before I came across the green World - read story above)


----------



## GTs58

*DAMN!*

That is super nice! Actually it's fricken unreal! And what a back story, something I would never believe if it wasn't you. You and your skills in finding and acquiring these pieces just blows me away. 👍


----------



## cyclingday

Stunning!
I love the green paint.
And those decals are so immaculate!
I bet you’d love to go back in the time machine, so you could tap the guy on the shoulder, just as he was about to put those reflective tape stickers on there, and say, maybe that’s not such a good idea.
It is what it is, but man!
The guy that invented that stuff should get some prison time, for crimes against bad ass original Schwinn’s.
Another fantastic bike from your wonderful collection.
Thanks, for sharing it.
It sure is beautiful example of that model.
I love it!


----------



## Eric Amlie

I too love that Coach Green color.
Spectacular find, and it's very cool that the two bikes are back together again.


----------



## rennfaron

cyclingday said:


> Stunning!
> I love the green paint.
> And those decals are so immaculate!
> I bet you’d love to go back in the time machine, so you could tap the guy on the shoulder, just as he was about to put those reflective tape stickers on there, and say, maybe that’s not such a good idea.
> It is what it is, but man!
> The guy that invented that stuff should get some prison time, for crimes against bad ass original Schwinn’s.
> Another fantastic bike from your wonderful collection.
> Thanks, for sharing it.
> It sure is beautiful example of that model.
> I love it!



I hear ya on that! And the reflective tape turns hard as a rock and makes it really difficult to remove... Luckily I have a heat gun. Heat -> scrape a little -> heat -> scrape a little x 1000 😠. I was excited to get the bike up on here yesterday so unpacked it and shot those pics. At some point I will go through it and get it all looking a bit better. Since I saw your post I thought I would give the reflective tape a go. Followed up with some light work with a magic eraser. A little more polishing will blend it in well.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

that's a nice looking green. there has been a green Traveler on the local Craigslist for $275 for months, but it is a different green. it also has new decals over the old ones.

as for reflective tape, probably the same as those stick on bike licenses. I had one on my Traveler I was going to keep since it was already there, plus I thought it would take the paint with it and while rejuvinating the paint it just fell off. I am pretty sure the WD-40 I was using on the paint softened the adhesive.


----------



## cyclingday

Wow!
That looks great without that tape on there.
I thought for sure, that it would be impossible to remove without damaging the paint.
Nice work!
I love that bike!


----------



## SirMike1983

Are they Schwinn Built calipers or a later type? The levers look like the 1950s-style English ones.


----------



## rennfaron

The levers are definitely the english type. I have found a couple sets by looking for 1950s Raleigh brake levers on feebay. 

And the calipers do not have the Schwinn markings on them. I picked up a late 1952 (10/52) Traveler last year for parts and it has the exact same setup.


----------



## SirMike1983

I think that was a short-lived set up between the Schwinn-built parts and the later Weinmann parts. It's unique to a couple years in the early 1950s.


----------



## rennfaron

Did you notice the other short-lived parts on the bike (basically the sole reason I got it...). A rare find. The SA Dynohub was pretty neat too.


----------



## SirMike1983

They used the Brampton hubs a little longer than some of the other parts. I had a 1954 Traveler with the Brampton hub but with a Sturmey shifter. The "Brampton" puck shifter is much more uncommon than the hub. The Brampton hubs used the old-style threaded driver well after Sturmey Archer had gone to splined drivers. But overall, it's basically a Sturmey AW copy. Just about everything on the bike from that period would be pretty well made. Even the junker bikes from that era are worth getting if you can get them cheaply because they have good parts to use on other projects.



 The 1954 Traveler had Weinmann brakes and levers, Sturmey shifter, and Brampton hub. The Schwinn blues and greens are among my favorites. The one I had was Opal Green.


----------



## Pedaltherapy

rennfaron said:


> I made a post recently on a 1950 World that was super nice condition. I was able to come across another one a little younger but just a nice. I generally don’t try and go after two of the same type models so close together in years, but the condition and the story noted below really pushed me to bring this one home.
> 
> Somewhat interesting story on this one… Last year I came across a really nice late 50s ladies Traveler that was in outstanding condition. I ended up working with the seller to get it shipped here from Grand Rapids MI. In the process of talking with them they said they buy estates and this bike was part of that purchase. They had an estate sale recently to move the contents of the home and no one ended up getting the bike so they posted it online. They also said too bad I wasn’t at the estate sale because there was an even nicer “green one.” I asked if they could send me a pic (first pic below) and thought wow, that is an early World in pristine condition! An obvious his/hers set that got split up. And that was that. I got the ladies Traveler and moved on, thinking there are still super nice early lightweights still out there...
> 
> Fast forward a year and I am looking around like I always do and saw a very nice early green World pop up. I initially didn't realize this was the same area as the blue ladies Traveler but the bike looked very familiar. I looked back at the image the sellers had sent, connected the dots on the location, and it was the same bike. I reached out to the seller of this bike, told him the story, he confirmed the details and we worked the deal out. The bike just arrived today. The his/hers bike that was together for 64-ish years is back together. I will post the blue Traveler soon.
> 
> *Update* - I looked back at my conversation with the estate seller and it is a his/hers but slightly different than your typical husband/wife scenario. This was a father and daughter bike. The seller wrote, "We also had this bike (the bike shown here), which was her dad's. I am guessing, also in mint condition but sold it at the estate sale. The lady was born in 1948, her parents were older, only child, dad was a realtor and mom was a teacher, so they had money. Everything she owned was well preserved and immaculate. She kept every toy and doll she had as a child. Even a lot of the furniture has been in the family forever. She was also a school teacher and never married. She was a hoarder (not the dirty one like on tv) and collector but just had way more stuff than she ever used, most of it stored away in the basement or closets and drawers."
> 
> The World model started in 1950 along with its more expensive, big brother the World Traveler. The World was the base model of all the lightweights at the time, but still a killer bike. The World model was discontinued at the end of 1953 and started back up again in 1955 for a short period and was again discontinued, and this time for good (as far as the 1950s style bikes go). The racer took over as the new low end lightweight model for Schwinn.
> 
> Overview:
> 
> I will try not to repeat the same stuff as the 1950 World I have, so go look there for more details.
> Overall a lot of the metal seems to have a light layer of grime/dirt/rust that easily comes off. The paint is in amazing condition, as well as the decals.
> The paint is a dark opaque green. I typically don't go for schwinn greens, but I have to admit that in person this one is growing on me.
> The condition of these decals are insane. I am really surprised how well these have held up.
> I was pretty sure by this late in 1952 that the New World head badge had transitioned to the winged head badge, but it might be the case that the lower end model kep it going for a little longer. This was the case for the oval grips as well, as the racer (what replaced the World as the base model lightweight) had them into the early 60s (nuts).
> By 1952/53, Schwinn had already moved onto using another stem style. This type ran on the lightweights until the late 50s.
> This shifter/hub setup is a 3 speed Sturmey Archer found on all the upper end models of the era. This was an option for the World. Like the 1950 World, you almost never ever, ever see the paint infill still intact on these. The shifter face plate art is slightly different than the earlier World and different infill paint scheme. You also almost never see the braided cloth housings still in this condition. Most are toast by now.
> Grips are slightly different than the early model. You have to look close but the subtle changes are there. Grips will clean up really well, that is just grime/dirt on there.
> The brooks saddle is very similar to the earlier World but does not have the stamp in the side.
> Same wheel setup as the earlier World.
> Pedals are Wald 64s which are different than what I typically see. These look original to the bike and very similar to the “Schwinn Approved” style that you normally see on these. I wonder if it was a supply issue...
> Bike tag reads E.G.R (East Grand Rapids)
> Serial – B85919, SA hub reads 52 / 8
> (The bike shop busted the rear fender screw when taking it off. I got another one!)
> Enjoy!
> 
> Some other bikes I have posted:
> 
> 1943 New World
> 1950 World
> 1954 Collegiate
> 1955 World
> 1959 Traveler
> 1962 Traveler
> (First pic is from the seller of the blue Traveler (in the background) a year before I came across the green World - read story above)
> View attachment 1455530View attachment 1455531View attachment 1455532View attachment 1455534View attachment 1455535View attachment 1455545View attachment 1455536View attachment 1455537View attachment 1455538View attachment 1455539View attachment 1455540View attachment 1455541View attachment 1455544View attachment 1455542View attachment 1455543View attachment 1455546View attachment 1455547View attachment 1455548View attachment 1455550View attachment 1455549
> 
> View attachment 1455533



Beautiful bicycle. . Love that green color and the fender paint work. I've only recently discovered these Schwinn lightweights and now rebuilding a 57 Speedster for my daughter. I love the older heavy weights, preferably a little crusty, yet a clean 3 speed lightweight is pretty cool.


----------



## Jeff54

Reflective tape: I've never had a problem getting it off with wife's hair dryer. Easy-Peazy.

Solid Opaque: 'Coach Green': one of my favorite Schwinn colors.

Edit: Oh I missed it. Schwinn 'Puff' Tires. I don't see "Puff" marked on them but, otherwise, B/C they are Schwinn then, they're probably Puffs. Dam hard to get, especially not all warn, cracked and crap.


----------

